# Metal spinning on an Atlas



## rfw_1968 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been wanting to try my hand at metal spinning for a while. In the videos I've seen there is a plate attached to the bed that has holes in various positions for the fulcrum. I've been thinking that if I lock the carriage I might be able to use the tool post on my th-45 as a fulcrum. I am reluctant to try this however because I don't want to overstress anything and break my machine. Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this subject?


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2014)

I did some metal spinning on a metal lathe when I was in high school. As you proposed, the saddle is locked in place on the bed, and a flat tool rest with movable pins is installed in place of the regular toolpost. You won't have to worry about overstressing anything. You 'work' the metal when you spin it, and it does not require any brute force. Once you try it I think you will be surprised at how little pressure it really takes.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sure it could be done on an atlas, but I would feel better doing it on a wood lathe if you have one--Dave:thinking:


----------



## rangerman (Jan 4, 2014)

Metal spinning can be done and have been done on a small jewelers lathe so there's no reason why it couldn't be done on a larger Atlas lathe.
It's always a matter of what size work you are trying to apply metal spinning process on.

By the way, if you search "Steffen Pahlow" on YouTube he has a few videos where he uses his small Lorch lathe to spin silver sheet metal to form the main part of a watch case.

Here's one of them  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWg5UgWpO4o


----------



## pestilence (Jan 4, 2014)

Well now you went and opened my eyes to a whole new world.  This guy is amazing!  Thanks!


----------

